# Liriope, Mondo Grass, etc and post emerg



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Not sure what particular variety this is, but it's a customer of mine. A month or two ago it was loaded with weeds and now it isn't. I'm not sure if they hand weeded it or not, but I'm wondering what post emergents 1.) are actually safe for these and other ornamentals and 2.) actually work. I have Dismiss on hand, but if there's something better I'm open to it!


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

If I recall you can spray low doses of glyphosate. Like the 18 % stuff at big box stores


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

I sprayed fusillade II over a huge amount of liriope to smoke some Bermuda and it didn't touch the ornamentals. Some neighboring Fescue was a bit stressed (middle of summer)

@SCGrassMan if you find out what variety that is, I'm definitely interested in knowing!


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Imazaquin safe for mondo grass.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I want the opposite. What post-em kills mondo grass or liriope? I've tried multiple apps of glyphosate. Fusilade doesn't touch it. This is a bermuda lawn. I'm considering triclopyr, 2,4-d, or crossbow (mix of the two).


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> I want the opposite. What post-em kills mondo grass or liriope? I've tried multiple apps of glyphosate. Fusilade doesn't touch it. This is a bermuda lawn. I'm considering triclopyr, 2,4-d, or crossbow (mix of the two).


Crossbow will kill it. Not necessary to mix those things.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > I want the opposite. What post-em kills mondo grass or liriope? I've tried multiple apps of glyphosate. Fusilade doesn't touch it. This is a bermuda lawn. I'm considering triclopyr, 2,4-d, or crossbow (mix of the two).
> ...


Got it. Thanks. I just wasn't sure how the triclopyr+ 2,4-d mix would play out with the bermuda.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I was about to post a similar question. I have a bed of loriope with lots of broadleaf weeds. Can 2,4-D be used now to kill the weeds?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> I want the opposite. What post-em kills mondo grass or liriope? I've tried multiple apps of glyphosate. Fusilade doesn't touch it. This is a bermuda lawn. I'm considering triclopyr, 2,4-d, or crossbow (mix of the two).


Crossbow IS a mix of the two 

I haven't tried to kill it so I can't say, but I'd imagine a heavy concentration of roundup with MSO would do it.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Delmarva Keith said:


> Imazaquin safe for mondo grass.


Thank you!


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Delmarva Keith said:
> 
> 
> > Imazaquin safe for mondo grass.
> ...


I'm telling you, you can spray that shit with roundup and nothing will happen except dead weeds.

When I killed some of it off this year, I sprayed with Triclopyr. That was in part because it was too hot and humid at the time to apply 2,4-D which would have been a faster kill.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Anybody use mondo grass for a lawn.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > I want the opposite. What post-em kills mondo grass or liriope? I've tried multiple apps of glyphosate. Fusilade doesn't touch it. This is a bermuda lawn. I'm considering triclopyr, 2,4-d, or crossbow (mix of the two).
> ...


I've tried round up, multiple times. Also, MSO doesn't mix well with glyphosate; It makes it less effective.

I already have crossbow on hand. I understand it's a mixture. Sometimes the mixtures of chemicals help with the effectiveness of the kill, and also sometimes, reduce off target damage as well.

I was just noting that Crossbow was a mixture of 2,4-d and triclopyr, for anyone who wasn't familiar with that particular product.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm not having luck at DoMyOwn finding Imazaquin, Image is a different chemical now. Where do yall suggest looking?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> I'm not having luck at DoMyOwn finding Imazaquin, Image is a different chemical now. Where do yall suggest looking?


Solutions Pest & Lawn has it here. They are also an affiliate partner with TLF. :thumbsup:

ETA: I just saw where you said that Image has a different AI now.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It looks like there are several different "Image" products (sort of like the "Roundup for Lawns"). It might be worth a call to Solutions Pest & Lawn - they still list the AI as Ammonium salt of Imazaquin 3.3%.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Yes, Image has at least three incarnations: imazaquin, atrazine and sulfentrazone (I think the EPA should not allow different AI to have same trade name but they don't ask me).

I poked around looking for Image 70 DG (imazaquin) but looks like they stopped selling that. Here's an Amazon link to a small bottle of the imazaquin "Image": 
https://www.amazon.com/IMAGE-HERBICIDE-Imazaquin-OUNCE-BOTTLE/dp/B0092Q7XOE/ref=sr_1_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1540559100&sr=1-1&keywords=Image+imazaquin&dpID=21C%252B-oq26jL&preST=_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

Edit: Found it. Seed Ranch still has Image 70 DG if you need a larger quantity.


----------

